

How to Know You Have Found a Great Startup Lawyer - drm237
http://www.thestartuplawyer.com/representation/how-to-know-you-have-found-a-great-startup-lawyer
Evaluating your startup lawyer (or any lawyer for that matter) can be a difficult task because a lawyer's work product tends to be intangible. That is, if you hired someone to build you a bookcase you could test its craftmanship in a matter of seconds. Not the case for the startup lawyer that typically deals in Word and PDF. Therefore, it's good idea to evaluate your startup lawyer in the following ways to determine if you have found a keeper.
======
yubrew
I don't agree with this guy's advice. There are more than 1,000,000 lawyers in
the US,[0] a bunch that want your money, but only a few that know what their
doing with tech start ups. A good heuristic when developing a good start up
support team is to use whoever everyone else successful is using that also
passes the gut check. Same goes for accountants, VCs, etc.

[0] <http://www.lawschool.com/wannabes.htm>

------
donna
I found our lawyer at a party in a bar... if you can hang and split a beer
together, you know you'll get along.

